# How to spot a liar | Pamela Meyer



## JBvM (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 21, 2018)

Wait a second 50,000 people paid to see that?



.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey (Aug 27, 2020)

Can a leopard change its spots?


----------

